# Premiere CS5 - Audiospur nach Export stumm



## Octa (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

folgende Situation:

Ziel war es, einen "The Ring"-Effekt zu erstellen (schnelle verfemdete Schnitte bei einer Stativaufnahme, während jemand auf die Kamera zuläuft), bei einem vorherigen Clip konnte ich das 100% in After Effects verwirklichen, indem ich per Time-Remapping/Zeitverzerrung einfach sehr schnell zwischen unterschiedlichen Positionen hin- und hergesprungen bin, der Ton wird ja ebenfalls beeinflusst, bzw beschleunigt, bei diesem Clip war es beim Dreh sehr windig, durch die Beschleunigung hat sich das sehr passend angehört, weshalb ich es so gelassen habe

Jetzt muss bei einem anderen Clip die selbe Technik angewandt werden, mit einem Knackpunkt: Die original Audiotonspur ist nicht brauchbar. Da hab ich mir gedacht: "Hey, da du das Ganze eh noch in Premiere weiterbearbeiten musst, mach doch das Audio auch noch da und benutz die Sachen von dem alten Clip."

Die Störungen gehen jetzt aber länger, konnte also nicht einfach copy+paste machen.
Habe den unbearbeiteten ersten Clip genommen, ihn in die neue Sequenz importiert, die Videospur gelöscht und die Tonspur beschleunigt, damit ich wieder die selben Störgeräusche habe. (Der einzige Unterschied ist also, dass diese Geräusche jetzt in Premiere entstanden, statt in After effects)

Wenn ich die Sequenz exportiere, bleiben diese Störungen aber stumm, im Editor werden sie einwandfrei abgespielt.

Exportiert wurde mit dem 720p H264-Preset.

Woran liegt das? Kodiert Premiere den Ton anders als After Effects und das Rauschen wird wegkodiert?


----------



## table1 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar auch noch Anfänger bei Adobe Premiere Pro aber bei mir hatte ich noch nie probleme mit dem Audio.

Du musst beim Exportieren oben die zwei kreuze machen damit er audio und video exportieren tut.
Dann unter Audio musst du alles mal checken das da aktiviert ist und so.
Und dann exportiere ich immer mit dem Encoder also Warteschlange.

Ich weiß nicht ob dir das weiterhilft aber vllt hast du ja bei Audio Exportieren kein kreuz gemacht.

mfg table1


----------

